# Care homes 'traumatise the elderly' by banning much loved pets



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

Care homes are denying their elderly residents the right to keep pets despite evidence of the health benefits that domestic animals can bring, a report will say next week.

By David Harrison 
Last Updated: 9:55PM GMT 06 Dec 2008

The study will reveal that 61 per cent of residential homes and sheltered housing schemes refuse to allow pets  a figure which has risen in recent years.

"We have gone backwards," said June McNicholas, a psychologist who specialises in the human-animal bond and the author of the report, to be published by the Society for Companion Animal Studies (SCAS)

The situation contrasts with other countries  including the USA, France, Norway and Switzerland  where laws force housing providers to accept pets belonging to elderly residents.

Ms McNicholas, who studied 234 residential units for the report, said: "Separating elderly people from their pets when they go into a home can be deeply traumatic. Often the pet is the last tangible link with a partner who has died.

"They can be the difference between coping and crumbling. They are vital to elderly people's quality of life."

The number of elderly people in the UK is growing and more are living alone and will eventually need residential care. A quarter of all people over retirement age are thought to own a pet.

Ms McNicholas called on care homes to recognise the importance of pets to residents' psychological and emotional wellbeing and urged them to introduce written policies that welcomed pets.

Care homes have a high turnover of staff and new managers unsympathetic to pets often dropped a previous "open-door" policy, she said. "Unless there is a written policy it becomes very ad hoc and fragile."

Only 35 per cent of care homes had a formal pets policy, the research found. Many homes that allowed some pets banned others, with cats and dogs the most likely to be banned.

Brenda Eustace, 67, who lives in a basement flat in west London, and has osteoarthritis and serious mobility problems, was turned down for a place in sheltered accommodation because she was not allowed to take her nine-year-old Yorkshire terrier, Cassidy.

With no immediate family, Mrs Eustace relies on friends and invalidity support but struggles every day.

"I've been through some very difficult times and Cassidy has been the one thing that gets me up in the morning," she said.

"He stopped me having a breakdown after my husband died.

"He is not a Rottweiler. He is a darling, friendly little Yorkshire terrier and everybody loves him. He's always been there for me so I owe it to him to do the same.

"I just can't understand why he isn't allowed into sheltered housing. As an older person of limited means, all I have left is freedom of speech and freedom of choice, and I'm not giving Cassidy up."

Dr Christopher Calman, Mrs Eustace's GP for over 30 years, said: "Cassidy is better medicine than anything I could prescribe."

Older people forced to part with a pet to move into residential care can feel bereaved in the same way as if they had lost a family member, and suffer from depression and disturbed sleeping and eating patterns, according to Elizabeth Ormerod, chairman of the SCAS and a practising vet.

"The importance of pets to older people cannot be understated," she said. "For some they are their best friend, their family and their only lifeline to the outside world.

"When age or ill health forces someone to move into care, why should they be parted from a loyal companion who offers them unconditional love and support, comfort and constancy?"

Mrs Ormerod, who has campaigned for clients to be allowed to take their pets into care rather than having them put to sleep, said: "People of all ages should have the right to benefit from animal companionship, as long as this is managed responsibly."

Alex Strong, the manager of Ash Vale care home in Surrey, which has a cat, rabbits, chickens, goldfish and lovebirds for the 50 residents, said: "The pets cheer them up. They tell stories about them to visiting family members and they reminisce about pets they had when they were younger.

"They also help them through the transitional period, the upheaval when they move from their own houses to the care home."

Lillian Rogers, 76, an Ash Vale resident said: "The rabbits, the cats and even the chicken jump onto our laps. They give us all a good laugh."

Care homes 'traumatise the elderly' by banning much loved pets - Telegraph


----------



## Guest (Dec 6, 2008)

aww thats so mean  isnt it bad they are on their own there  i wouldnt like life without a pet.


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

I seriously think it is like taking their human rights away, i'd rather stuggle on my own at home! These people are playing with people's rights and feelings and also the animals...it is so mean


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

aww thats awfull my in laws are in sheltered acc where u can take any pet u already have but when they pass away u are not allowd a new pet.there dog passed away earlier this yr n are now passed careing 4 a pet.so i dont think thats 2 bad a rule.x


----------



## Katie&Cody (Dec 4, 2008)

jilly40 said:


> aww thats awfull my in laws are in sheltered acc where u can take any pet u already have but when they pass away u are not allowd a new pet.there dog passed away earlier this yr n are now passed careing 4 a pet.so i dont think thats 2 bad a rule.x


agree with that rule, but why should you be split up from a pet you have bonded with - thats just wrong. (I think)


----------



## jilly40 (Oct 22, 2008)

i agree.they should b alloud 2 keep any existing pets.its a big enough trauma having 2 leave ur home never mind a beloved pet x


----------



## Guest (Dec 7, 2008)

my Grandma had to ask permission to keep her budgie when she moved into a ground floor flat.. i mean a budgie, how ridiculous needing permission.:angry:


----------



## Cocobean (Dec 8, 2008)

I think it is disgraceful that they can do this. I know even in some sheltered housing complexes you are still not allowed to take your animals.

Sometimes these are the only things that some of these people have.


----------

